# Best Blank DVDs to Buy ?



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

I recently bought a Panasonic DVD recorder.
I bought Fuji printable DVD-Rs to copy home movies to.
About half of them have failed with write errors.

What are the best brands to buy that are compatible with most dvd recorders ?
Where is the best place to get them ?

Thanks.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Usually when a write fails, you are looking more at a software or a hardware issue, not so much a media problem.

Some DVD players (Standalone) have problems with certain brands of DVD R, or certain formats.

As long as the format is supported by your burner I would say its something else.

What are the errors you are getting?
Post as much information as you can about the error and your setup.(System specs, Operating system, software you are burning with)


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm not using my pc for this.
I am recording from an 8mm camcorder directly to a dvd recorder.
I'm transferrring my home movies from 8mm unto dvds.
I have a Panasonic DVD recorder that says it can record in any format.
I bought Fuji DVD-R's. 

About 1/2 of the time I get a U88 error (displayed on dvd recorder).
According to the manual this means the media failed, and it's not a problem with the machine.
The dvd recorder also came with a Panasonic DVD-RAM disc that I have used to record tv shows and have never had a problem with. 
I called the customer support phone number and they suggested trying another brand of dvds, like Sony or Maxell.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

struzz88 said:


> I'm not using my pc for this.
> I am recording from an 8mm camcorder directly to a dvd recorder.
> I'm transferrring my home movies from 8mm unto dvds.
> I have a Panasonic DVD recorder that says it can record in any format.
> ...


This might not be the problem but burn your stuff at a lower speed. If it's 8X max, the take it down to 4X or lower and see how that works..I use BenQ discs with rarely any costers.. Try www.meritline.com for some great deals on good name brands.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd almost bet the Fujis you bought were made in Taiwan.
If you get Fuji, Sony, or Maxells, that are made in Japan (not Taiwan), you should be in good shape, as far as media goes. Verbatim is also a very good media, even though it's made in Taiwan.

The thing with Taiwan made media, is that it may burn ok, and look ok, at first. But, months down the road, when you want to look at them again, the video will freeze and pixelate, and the sound will stutter and hang. This is because the dye, on the business side of the disc, is starting to break down, because of poor quality control at the factory. This doesn't seem to be a problem with american made discs, or Verbatims.
Good luck!


Even the best blanks can have a compatability problem with burners. I'd suggest buying the smallest pack you can get, to test for compatability. Once you know they are good, then buy larger quantities, and get a better price.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

for DVD's use a slower speed like 4X...48X is for CD's


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Its not just brand you have to consider for compatability. You also have to pay attention to + / - The best compatability with stand alone players is probably DVD+R bitset to DVD ROM. A lot of DVD burners can't bitset though so next down the list would be DVD -R and finally DVD +R (DVD RW gives a lot of stand alone players fits). I've been using Fuji DVD-R and not made a coaster yet but I've been careful to make sure I'm getting ones made in Japan not Tiawan. As emoxly mentioned DVDs manufactured in Tiawan have a bad reputation when it comes to consistent quality. Also as happyrck mentioned slow your burn speed down. Even if your burner is rated at 16x most people seem to run into errors when they burn above 4x


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

There's only a handful of companies that manufacture discs, most that you see in stores are just rebranded. Some are good....some can have a fail rate as high as 50%. You can look up your discs here to see if anyone else is having trouble with them:

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdmedia

FAQ here:

http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm

Personally I use Taiyo Yuden bought in bulk on spindle. You can find them online like this.



happyrck said:


> for DVD's use a slower speed like 4X...48X is for CD's


True but this a DVD Recorder, it's done in real time so it's only burning at 1x unless it has a internal drive and the OP is burning from that. Another good suggestion is don't try and fill the whole disc. If your using the high quality setting which usually allows for 1 hour on a 4.7 disc only put 50 minutes on it.


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

even dbl layer are 16x tops for burn speeds


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Its not just brand you have to consider for compatability. You also have to pay attention to + / - The best compatability with stand alone players is probably DVD+R bitset to DVD ROM. A lot of DVD burners can't bitset though so next down the list would be DVD -R and finally DVD +R (DVD RW gives a lot of stand alone players fits). I've been using Fuji DVD-R and not made a coaster yet but I've been careful to make sure I'm getting ones made in Japan not Tiawan. As emoxly mentioned DVDs manufactured in Tiawan have a bad reputation when it comes to consistent quality. Also as happyrck mentioned slow your burn speed down. Even if your burner is rated at 16x most people seem to run into errors when they burn above 4x


How do you slow down the speed at which the dvd recorder burns ?


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

emoxley said:


> I'd almost bet the Fujis you bought were made in Taiwan.
> If you get Fuji, Sony, or Maxells, that are made in Japan (not Taiwan), you should be in good shape, as far as media goes. Verbatim is also a very good media, even though it's made in Taiwan.
> 
> The thing with Taiwan made media, is that it may burn ok, and look ok, at first. But, months down the road, when you want to look at them again, the video will freeze and pixelate, and the sound will stutter and hang. This is because the dye, on the business side of the disc, is starting to break down, because of poor quality control at the factory. This doesn't seem to be a problem with american made discs, or Verbatims.
> ...


I'll bet they were made in Taiwan. I'll check when I get home.
I think your suggestion on buying the smallest pack is a good one !
Thanks.


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> There's only a handful of companies that manufacture discs, most that you see in stores are just rebranded. Some are good....some can have a fail rate as high as 50%. You can look up your discs here to see if anyone else is having trouble with them:
> 
> http://www.videohelp.com/dvdmedia
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links and the suggestion !


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Use Taiyo Yuden DVD's - they are the best. They are a little more expensive, but rarely error. Also, suggest reducing your burn speed to make less coasters.


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

coachdan32 said:


> Use Taiyo Yuden DVD's - they are the best. They are a little more expensive, but rarely error. Also, suggest reducing your burn speed to make less coasters.


I'll try them, thanks.
How do you reduce the burn speed on a stand alone dvd recorder ?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

struzz88 said:


> How do you reduce the burn speed on a stand alone dvd recorder ?


As I said above, you don't. You can set the burn speed on computer DVD burners becuase it's already digital. A recorder can only record as fast as the video.


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

struzz88 said:


> I'll try them, thanks.
> How do you reduce the burn speed on a stand alone dvd recorder ?


depends on what you are burning with. should be located under burn options


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Tayo yuden is one of the top manufacturers but for those of you reading this thread that don't know Fuji (or fujifilm) made in japan are made by tayo yuden. the link given by thecoalman ( http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm ) above is a good one to help you figure out which brands are made by which manufacturers


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

i use memorex and sony. both are good for me


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

kaaos said:


> i use memorex and sony. both are good for me


I like both of those manufacturers too but I don't think either one makes a printable DVD.


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd like to get the Tayo Yuden dvds but they seem to only come in packs of 100.

So far I can only fine one site that has a 50 pack:
http://www.rima.com/Merchant2/merch..._Code=R&Product_Code=1739-50&Category_Code=GP
but the are not white printables they are silver printables.
Is there a big difference between the 2 ?


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

I checked the Fuji discs I bought.
They were made in Taiwan.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Sony's that are made in Japan used to be Taiyo Yudens too, but I think I read that they stopped making them. I think Sony makes their own now, but can't swear to it.

If your computer has a dvd rom drive, there are ways to identify who made the blanks you have. You can download DVD Identifier here: http://dvd.identifier.cdfreaks.com/ (Free)
This little program will tell you the manufacturer and disc code, of the media in your drive. You must have a dvd rom drive or dvd burner, for it to work though. It will tell you everything about your blanks.............


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

emoxley said:


> Sony's that are made in Japan used to be Taiyo Yudens too, but I think I read that they stopped making them. I think Sony makes their own now, but can't swear to it.
> 
> If your computer has a dvd rom drive, there are ways to identify who made the blanks you have. You can download DVD Identifier here: http://dvd.identifier.cdfreaks.com/ (Free)
> This little program will tell you the manufacturer and disc code, of the media in your drive. You must have a dvd rom drive or dvd burner, for it to work though. It will tell you everything about your blanks.............


Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I downloaded the new Vista beta and burned it to one of my Tayo Yuden 16x DVD disks, and it had an error during installation. I dug in the closet and found an old Memorex 4x DVD, and it burned and installed fine. I was somewhat disappointed that the "best" DVD media failed me.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I was somewhat disappointed that the "best" DVD media failed me.


Guess nothing is perfect, most people claim 100% success with them. That link I pointed to above though will tell you that's not the case. That link above even classifies the best as having a 95% to 100% success rate so even the "best" is not flawless.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't know what their success rate is, but with me it is 100%. I burned a lot of coasters with Sony and an off-brand, but I have burned about 50-60 in row without error since switching to Taiyo Yuden. I don't know anything about standalone machines, but I would bet changing discs will solve your problem. Supermediastore has 50 packs of printable Taiyo Yuden.


----------



## struzz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

coachdan32 said:


> I don't know what their success rate is, but with me it is 100%. I burned a lot of coasters with Sony and an off-brand, but I have burned about 50-60 in row without error since switching to Taiyo Yuden. I don't know anything about standalone machines, but I would bet changing discs will solve your problem. Supermediastore has 50 packs of printable Taiyo Yuden.


I ordered a 100 pack of white printable Taiyo Yuden from Supermediastore for $39.99 shipped.

I returned to 50 pack of Fuji (made in Taiwan) today, which I paid $29.99.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

I think you made a wise decision. Let me know if they solve your problem.


----------

